# The Attitude



## AluminumMonster (Apr 26, 2011)

Well once again Attitude has come through for me and in only 8 business days.  Thats not too shabby considering i'm in the U.S.  To all the new growers asking for a good seedbank this is probably one of the best out there.

So heres what i got..
10x CaliConnection Sour Diesel
10x Mandala Kalichakra
10x Mandala Hashberry

And the five freebies are
1x Dinafem Blue Widow
1x Dinafem Cali Hashplant
1x T.H.Seeds S.A.G.E.
1x T.H.Seeds Kushage
1x T.H.Seeds Burmese Kush

This falls grow is gonna be awesome!

Of course some pics.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 26, 2011)

So you're the reason hashberry is out.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

:woohoo: congrats man. I am considering buying seeds for my next grow, and attitude is what I was thinking. Thanks for the good review mate


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 26, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> So you're the reason hashberry is out.


 
Sorry TKR but I saw them first...LOL


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 26, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :woohoo: congrats man. I am considering buying seeds for my next grow, and attitude is what I was thinking. Thanks for the good review mate


 
Moses, this is my  5th or 6th order through Attitude and i have never once had a problem. The worst thing to happen to me was i ordered right before x-mas and it took almost a month to get my beans. But thats not Attitudes fault. I'll never order beans around that time of the year again lol.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol. The wife said I have too many and can't order any until I grew out some of my current stock. 

So I planted 48 beans this weekend. 

Sleeping outside isn't that bad after a few days. The rain storms last night sucked though...


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Lol. The wife said I have too many and can't order any until I grew out some of my current stock.
> 
> So I planted 48 beans this weekend.
> 
> Sleeping outside isn't that bad after a few days. The rain storms last night sucked though...



I wish I had 48 good seeds to plant mate. And if I may ask, why are you sleeping outside?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 26, 2011)

48 beans:holysheep:  thats a lot of beans man.  I think if i ask my wife for one more grow related thing , i'll be joining you outside lol.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 26, 2011)

Just a little joke about my wife getting upset with me...sort of like being in the doghouse if you know that phrase better. 

I'm not really sleeping outside.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 26, 2011)

Come on out here AM. I've got plenty of black nightmare to smoke on. 

It could have been a foolish thing, but I'm excited about it. 20 different strains.  The garage is going to be in full swing in about 3 weeks.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 26, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> I'm not really sleeping outside.


 


:spit: :argue: :angrywife:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 26, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Come on out here AM. I've got plenty of black nightmare to smoke on.
> 
> It could have been a foolish thing, but I'm excited about it. 20 different strains. The garage is going to be in full swing in about 3 weeks.


 

Gimmie another week so i can think of something to ask the wife for..lol

20 different strains is gunna require a lot of attention man. Good luck and may your garage over flow with dank.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 26, 2011)

I know. I'm just tired of smoking the same 2 strains every day. And one is really just a night time smoke. And I'm tired of having all those little bags with 1 or 2 seeds in them. I've got the room to flower out 32 plants, so I'll use it this time and find a few things I want to keep around.  And it's a lovely lineup. Seeds are already cracking and roots are being set.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 26, 2011)

Any chance you'll do a grow journal?  If ya do count me in.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 26, 2011)

Most certainly bro. I have a meeting in an hour with the big bosses about a training program that they won't use, and after that I'll start the thread and post up the lineup. I'll get pics when I transplant to party cups, which for some, will be in the next day or so. And don't worry, I'm still in with the Cali connection grow and my 3D grow. I'll update those soon also.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad to hear it bud. I was starting to wonder what happened to our group grow... Seemed like every one fell off the face of the planet...lol


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 26, 2011)

We recently got some bad news concerning my wifes father and his cancer. With making trips to see him, fixing the garage for this grow, the planting season at the farm, and my side business starting to finally grow some legs, things have been crazy. Both my Tahoe and 3d plants are having some PH issues and I'm almost to the point of snipping and cloning every branch that I can so I can plant in soil and fight PH another day. 

Wheh. Yeah, things are nuts right now!  Lol


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 26, 2011)

It sounds like things are hectic for you now. Sorry to hear that. i hope things calm down for you and you get those ph problems fixed. Keep me posted man, if you need to talk just shoot me a pm.


----------



## prefersativa (Apr 27, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> So you're the reason hashberry is out.


 
I have a full, unopened pack of hashberry. Wanna make a trade?


----------

